# Error during post install network config



## govindch (Aug 18, 2010)

I am trying to install 8.1 release on my system from dvd.I managed the instalation after reading the handbook.But during the network configuration after the installation it throws the error *failed to generate device menu*  I wanted to try freebsd after hearing about its awesome community.help me out here guys!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2010)

Network configuration happens before the installer actually installs anything. When exactly does this happen?


----------

